# Weight Goals



## soccer50 (Jul 26, 2003)

What are weight lifting plans for different goals. That is to say, if someone is looking for endurance, power, or mass. What should they do and how much(reps and sets). I read a post on this, and MartialArtist seemed to have lots of information. If you have any info, please post.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 27, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 2, 2003)

I like to lift for mass and to just all around look at feel better. It's a hard process to make sure I get in the gym 5 days a week but I feel so much better afterwards. Anyway I like feeling sore the next day and going back and pounding out more weight the next time.


----------

